# Metformin



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

What use dose Metformin (Glucophage) have whilst run alongside insulin?

What dose it do? And why?

I know what it is, my grandad is prescribed it because he's type two diabetic.

Has anyone ever used it?

Chers dudes.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

I used it a while ago!

gave me the major sh**s as one of its main side effects!!!

i used 250mg(half a tablet of 500) with every meal so 1500mg per day!

worked v well and felt really full and pumped....unfortunately so did my toilet!!!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have used it before, 425mg I think, pre WO, then 10iu slin post WO, it certainly made the slin hit harder, and I went hypo a few times using that combo.

I did not use it for long enough to gauge if the gains were better or not.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers for the replies dudes.


----------



## Belle1984 (Jul 26, 2008)

Metformin is given to patients with Type 2 diabetes (usually develops due to poor diet and/or lack of sufficient exercise), particularly used by those who are considered obese and are insulin resistant.

The action of the drug itself is unclear, but it is believed to work by reducing gluconeogenesis (formation of glucose produced from amino acids and also glycerol in liver), decreases glucose absorption from the intestinal tract and increases insulin sensitivity by increasing the need/use of glucose by the body tissue (feeding the muscles).


----------



## Belle1984 (Jul 26, 2008)

Common side effects: anorexia, nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea, abdo pain, metallic/metal taste in the mouth, decreased vit B12 absorption, redness of the skin (erytherma), itchiness of the skin and hives..


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I have used it before, 425mg I think, pre WO, then 10iu slin post WO, it certainly made the slin hit harder, and I went hypo a few times using that combo.
> 
> I did not use it for long enough to gauge if the gains were better or not.


Cool I was looking for feedback on this.

I think it can increases insulin sensitivity, but I wouldnt like to use with slin.

I was thinking of using it for a couple of weeks pre slin/gh protocol in order to prime insulin sensitivity and make the slin hit harder as it were.

Doing research this comming week.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It definitely increases sensitivity, but I cant say if it is only while it is in your system, as I only used it in the above manner.

No sides at that dose though, (apart from the hypo).


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nytol said:


> It definitely increases sensitivity, but I cant say if it is only while it is in your system, as I only used it in the above manner.
> 
> No sides at that dose though, (apart from the hypo).


Im not worried about going hypo as its easily solved! So I might run both together.

So In laymens terms... the Metformin increases insulin sensitivity allowing more glucose and goodies to be taken up buy the muscle instead of the liver. I guess a glass of orange juice in the morning would help stock up liver glycogen.

Ok Nytol. I usually go with 10iuGH/10iu slin PWO with 60g of WMS "corn flour" 10g of rice olgidextrin and 50g of whey isolate. I never go hypo with this combo I could drop the WMS by around 10g and still be ok but thats just about my cut off point.

Would you suggest taking much more WMS/WHEY in. If so any idea how much.

Thanks mate


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Belle1984 said:


> Metformin is given to patients with Type 2 diabetes (usually develops due to poor diet and/or lack of sufficient exercise), particularly used by those who are considered obese and are insulin resistant.
> 
> The action of the drug itself is unclear, but it is believed to work by reducing gluconeogenesis (formation of glucose produced from amino acids and also glycerol in liver), decreases glucose absorption from the intestinal tract and increases insulin sensitivity by increasing the need/use of glucose by the body tissue (feeding the muscles).


Cheers, But I already said I know what is is, and what it's used for.

I want to see peoples opinions on it in bodybuilding.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

redman said:


> Im not worried about going hypo as its easily solved! So I might run both together.
> 
> *So In laymens terms... the Metformin increases insulin sensitivity allowing more glucose and goodies to be taken up buy the muscle instead of the liver.* I guess a glass of orange juice in the morning would help stock up liver glycogen.
> 
> ...


From my reading, thats basically the long and short of it. It is very good at it too.

Markus Ruhl was supposed to be using it at 4500mg PD.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Bump for Nytol

Ok Nytol. I usually go with 10iuGH/10iu slin PWO with 60g of WMS "corn flour" 10g of rice olgidextrin and 50g of whey isolate. I never go hypo with this combo I could drop the WMS by around 10g and still be ok but thats just about my cut off point.

Would you suggest taking much more WMS/WHEY in. If so any idea how much.

Thanks mate


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

redman said:


> Bump for Nytol
> 
> Ok Nytol. I usually go with 10iuGH/10iu slin PWO with 60g of WMS "corn flour" 10g of rice olgidextrin and 50g of whey isolate. I never go hypo with this combo I could drop the WMS by around 10g and still be ok but thats just about my cut off point.
> 
> ...


Just PM him dude.

You'll get a faster answer.

Even start a new thread.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

redman said:


> Bump for Nytol
> 
> Ok Nytol. I usually go with 10iuGH/10iu slin PWO with 60g of WMS "corn flour" 10g of rice olgidextrin and 50g of whey isolate. I never go hypo with this combo I could drop the WMS by around 10g and still be ok but thats just about my cut off point.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, did not see this 

I would keep it the same, but just have some extra on hand, I used the combo for about 5-6 weeks, and went hypo 2-3 times, but quite harsh, so it was not always an issue, the other thing was, one occasion it hit me about 4hrs post WO when it should have all been out of my system, that one did take me by surprise TBH, luckily I was at home.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone got any experience of how much to alter slin dose/protocol by when using metformin?

Thanks,

J


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

i've been using metformin for the last 2-3 months .. 1500mg ed.. split after 3 meals..

just for the purpose of improving my insulin sensitivity. I've never used slin.

MUCH leaner gains compared to before i started taking it..

sides=none.. well you s*it a lot more..

also..no hypo!..

and, i've used it to induce ketosis.. you get there in 2 days..

I've also heard that it makes the slin hit harder, and produce much leaner gains..


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks hazard_mkd!

Are you going to cycle it or taper down dose when you come off?

Very interesting about the entering ketosis faster. How long did it usually take you (without metformin)?

If you don't mind me asking, what other supps do you run in your stack? Do you run any other insulin sensitizers eg( ALA, vanadyl, chromium, d-pinitol or cinnamon )?

Sorry for all the questions, but it is appreciated! Thanks,

J


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

no tapering.. its half-life is 8 hours.. so 3 daily splits is good..

maybe at first it needs getting used to.. gastrointestinal upset is common.but after a while, no sides at all..

and yea.. ketosis in 2 days.. the last time i did keto without metformin.. it took me a week or so.. hell...

and no, havent used any supplements to aid in improving insulin sens, alongside metforin that is.. cinnamon and ala are good though.. but not as nearly as good as metformin.. after all, its a prescription medication thats made for this purpose.. you can add them to the stack.. no harm done.. it'll help..


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried metformin by itself? And also, what kind of results can you expect in general? A good fat loss and looking more full and pumped? Also, I read that it lowers test levels? Is this true?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

BUMP from 2009 lool !!

metformin lowers test :S ??????


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> BUMP from 2009 lool !!
> 
> metformin lowers test :S ??????


No. Apparently reduces IGF1 though.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Has anyone got any experience of how much to alter slin dose/protocol by when using metformin?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


met definintely does increase insulin sensitivity- its the primary reason its prescribed to type II diabetics, to make the body more responsive to the small pulses of 'slin the body still releases..

The problem is, and this is true for other type II diabetes drugs such as glipizide (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glipizide), that there is no index as to how much more responsive the body will be; this combination is never taken by insulin dependent diabetics, as its pointless for them...

However, i still on occasion take 500mg of met at night, about 1-2 hours after my last 'slin shot (4iu, carbless) to ensure my BG is low enough before going to bed...

the only way to know how much more sensitive you get taking met, is to test you BG levels after 'slin and met administration..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Thanks hazard_mkd!
> 
> Very interesting about the entering ketosis faster. How long did it usually take you (without metformin)?
> 
> ...


def gets you into keto faster ('slin even faster.. but takes practice).

Met makes things like vanadyl a joke... I can't get any measurable change (i.e increased speed of BG level fall after consuming glucose and taking vanadyl or chromium).. where as its obviously measurable with met.. in my books if you can't measure the difference- its not worth the money.. so i tend not to use many supplments..


----------

